# Rabbit hutches.....



## Rabbit-boy (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm starting this form to find ideals for rabbit hutches and cages.......


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2012)

We just built this one and followed the plans from a person on you tube. The sides and back comes off for more air flow in the summer.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 5, 2013)

I use stackers.  I have KW, Carnahan's (now West Coast Cages), and was lucky enough to find a old Glick (an antique you might say but much sturdier than the best cage companies today put out).  I love the cages I have.  

I keep my stackers, metal cans of feed and bedding, bales of hay for goats (and a bit for the rabbits),  in my 12x32 mini-barn.  Here is a pic of my barn.  It has three small windows, double-dutch doors on one side, a garage door on one end, and a ridge vent that goes the length of the roof.  It also has a small loft.  It was placed to allow the best breeze to go through one door and out the other.  I attached pvc pipe misters above the garage door to cool the air that goes into the barn in summer.  I also use a portable livestock fan to help pull the air through on hot days w/no breeze.  The misters and fan help lower the inside temp 10 - 15 degrees.  This year I might add another vent and grow sunflowers on the sides that get afternoon sun in hope of being able to lower the temp even more.  In winter, I can close up the barn on nights it gets below freezing.  

Here are some pics of it the day it arrived.





Side w/two windows and double dutch doors










Looking in through the garage door.  Loft is at the opposite end.  





Looking out the dutch doors.

On a side note, my favorite set up is hanging cages in a barn w/dirt floor and good ventilation.

What is your set up like, rabbit-boy?


----------

